# Please pray for Gusto's lymphoma...



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Today, my 1 year old (born 11-1-10) golden, Gusto aka Gus, was diagnosed with lymphoma. We don't know what kind yet, but it is in his spinal fluid, lymphnodes and splene that we know of. It all started about 10 days ago with a slight decrease in appetite and a little drop in energy. It continued to get worse (including fever) until this past Sunday when I called our vet and she, being such an amazing vet, met Gus and me up at her office. Mostly due to his age, there was no thought about cancer at that point, so he was put on broad-spectrum antibiotics and pain relievers. When that didn't seem to be helping by Tuesday evening, I took him back on Wednesday and he was switched to a different antibiotic thinking it may be a tick-borne disease. He also had bloodwork done and a urinalysis.

Wednesday evening our vets stopped by partly to check on him, partly to check on my family's other golden and still thought he looked decent, but later that night he started to decline and we worried that he might be getting dehydrated so I took him to the emergency vet.

Yesterday (Thursday), my parents and sister accompanied me as I met with the internist. We started with an EKG and abdomonal ultrasound. The EKG wasn't too remarkable but the ultrasound showed the enlarged lymphnodes and splene. They aspirated both and initially they looked good but were sent off to the pathologist, so we moved to the next step to try to get a diagnosis. He had a spinal tap yesterday afternoon. His fever had finally subsided that morning and he ate out of my hand last night while at the vet.

Today, he wouldn't eat well so we made some homemade chicken and rice which he loved. The diagnosis came in late this afternoon and we went ahead and did a bone marrow aspiration to see if it's in his bones and gave him his first round of chemo.

I am completely heartbroken and still in shock. They haven't mentioned doing any sort of surgery to remove his lymphnodes, but I think they believe it is in most of his lymphnodes although I don't know that for sure. I am posting mainly to ask for prayers for a miraculous recovery - I believe he can be healed miraculously and get back to his regular spunky self! I know we all feel this way, but Gus is truly a special guy - the most loving and sweet boy and still just a babe! 

The vets I think are equally surprised, my vet said she's never seen it in a fella this young. I am praying that his youth will contribute to a wonderful recovery! I welcome any and all prayers, hints, tips, pointers, whatever you've got, I'll take! I'll try just about anything to save him, I love him more than I thought I ever could.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gusto getting sick. I'm sending positive thoughts for a full recovery. I know how hard it is when our beloved furry kids get sick.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Gusto's diagnosis......you're right, he's just a baby!

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Gusto!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for a complete a complete recovery. We're going through the same thing right now. You might want to check out Meggie's thread. Long time survivor. It gave us a lot of hope and we hope it will do the same for you. God bless 

Meg's thread


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is so young....I am sorry. Sending healing thoughts his way and stength to you both.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.

I have no experience to share... no words of wisdom that will ease your pain... but there are many, many people who have been through this and can help you through whatever lies ahead. Many, many people who understand... and care.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Praying really hard for you and your sweet Gusto!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sad to read about the diagnosis you received for Gus. I truly hope that he can fight this and beat it!! He is a very young boy and I hope this will be in his favor to stay strong. You have found a great place here on the forum. A lot of people to give you support and advice. I wish you all the best in your battle to save your boy!! Thoughts and prayers will be with Gus, you and your family!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Healing thoughts and prayers for Gusto.


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the support and prayers! As we get the full diagnosis, I'll be updating and asking questions. My profile picture is a great shot of Gusto from this summer at the beach, just after his favorite activity - swimming!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and Gus are going through this. He is such a baby, it's so sad that he is faced with this diagnosis. Will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers as you fight this terrible disease.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So heartbreaking for a puppy to have cancer. My prayers are with you and hoping for a complete recovery. :smooch:


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG... so sorry Gusto's Mom..... So unfairly young. 
My first Golden (Misha) was diagnosed with lymphoma at age 6 and put up a valiant fight for 2 years on a chemo protocol. He was 8 yrs old when he crossed over the bridge.... 
Keeping you & Gusto in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Gusto is beautiful and still puppy. Keep us updated. Prayers continued, we are here for you.


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the support - it's nice to know prayers are going up for Gus all over the place. We don't have the full diagnosis yet, but the vet called today to tell us it's NOT in his bone marrow!!! We are even more hopeful now and so grateful for the answered prayer! Alleluia 

Still praying for a complete recovery, continued healing, an excellent response to the chemo and for an extra long remission if he isn't cured! I'll continue to be in touch as we learn the full diagnosis - he has his first official visit to the oncologist on Thursday. Thanks again!


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of all the rest of you that have gone through this already...I now understand how incredibly hard it is! Y'all too are in my prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Every bit of good news is huge. Stay strong for Gusto. Your boy is in my prayers.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry. He is so young! It must be so hard.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many many prayers for Gusto and your family. It's just so unfair for one so young. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Praying very hard that gusto has a full recovery..... Prayers and hugs coming your way.
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see nothing showed in his bone marrow! Thoughts and prayers continue for Gusto!! I love his name!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this with Gusto at such a young age. I can't even imagine how devastating it must be. I lost my Golden boy to Lymphoma two months ago and he was almost 11 yrs old and I still thought it was far too young to have to lose him.

The good news is that since it's not in his bone marrow, it's earlier staging (I believe Stage 3 since it involved the spleen). Dogs respond well to chemo before it enters the late stages. And because he's so young, it sounds like he'll have a lot of fight in him.

Some of the chemo meds may make him nauseous. I'm not sure what chemo protocol they are following (mine was on the madison-wisconsin protocol) but it's good to research each chemical the week before the treatment so you know what to expect. The vet-oncologist will tell you what to watch for anyway though.

Praying for a good outcome for Gusto and success with his chemo treatments. Hang in there... it's an emotional roller-coaster but positive thinking and staying optimistic will help keep your spirits strong for him.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are for you and Gusto. What horrible news. Make everyday a great day, and enjoy every moment you can with your special friend. He is a handsome boy. : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gusto*

My thoughts and prayers are with Gusto and you!


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! Sorry for the delay in posting another update - we're still getting used to things. He had his second round of chemo on Thursday and the oncologist was great. I was a little worried Gus was going to be nervous heading back to the "scene of the crime," but all his nurses from his three-night stay and the internist who treated him initially came out to the waiting room to speak to him! He loved all the extra lovin', and I loved the fact that they were so excited to see him 

On to the medical stuff - his oncologist said that he's actually a little difficult to stage because they have more information about him than they usually would. Specifically, since he'd had a spinal tap the week before (to check for meningitis) and they knew it was in his spinal fluid, she would say he is Stage 5, however, they don't normally do a spinal tap (at least not without very obvious signs of central nervous system involvement, i.e. inability to move their back legs) and if they hadn't done one she would have said he was Stage 4b. So, as far as staging goes, we don't really know what to expect except for the fact that we know it's not in his bone marrow - and now wonder how many pups there are out there that do have it in their spinal fluid but that isn't known. The good news about this is that since they do have the information, they will add another drug to his chemo protocol that can break the blood-brain barrier and get to the cancer cells in his spinal fluid. All in all, we're thinking this is a good thing and praying it bodes well for his recovery!

He is essentially on the Wisconsin-Madison protocol (with the exception noted above). He was droopy yesterday but seems to be doing better today. He goes again on Friday for his 3rd treatment - a 4 hr. long one for the spinal fluid stuff. If anybody has any experience with this, I'd love to hear about it.

I'll continue to keep y'all updated. Still praying for a COMPLETE recovery, for a great response to the chemo, excellent remission, and many years together! I don't know what I'd do without my boy....

I love him so much - he's been a HUGE part of my life this past year and helped me through some really hard times. I'm honored to be able to return the favor to him. He's still just as sweet as ever, has turned into a bit of a chow hound with all the boiled chicken breasts and the switch to a protein-rich diet, still loves a good rub down, and continues to steal our hearts 

Kristin - I'm so sorry about your boy.
Thanks to everyone else for the continued prayers and support - please keep praying for Gusto's healing!


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry about Gus, far too young to have Cancer. 

I have a thread up about this, but we fear our boy may have Lymphoma. He has two lumps in his neck and one under his arm. I'm just finding this out now, but the breeder I got him from, apparently a few of their Goldens have had Lymphoma in the past. So, now I'm really worried. However, unlike Gus, Jake still has plenty of appetite and energy. We have an appt tomorrow(Monday) for the vet.. 

Did Gus have any lumps in his neck or anywhere for that matter?


Good luck with your boy:crossfing!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Gusto.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Poor Gus! He is way too young to have cancer! We'll be praying for you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping both you and Gusto in our thoughts and prayers for many years together that are pain free. So sorry, you're having to go down this road.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy to hear the treatments are going okay for him.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gusto. He'll need you to be strong for him - but it won't be easy. Sending all our best wishes for the best possible outcome.


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

So young and I know you must be in shock over this. Prayers being said for Gusto.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers continue for Gusto!! I hope all treatments are tolerated well. I am glad everyone at oncologist's office show him love. It helps when people treat your baby with kindness!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Prayers and thoughts for Gusto. Ours is going through the Winconsin-Madison protocol too. Week 7 this Thursday (Cytoxan).

We're also doing all the things we can to help him fight it: fish oil, broccoli & cabbage, added to chicken and fish, very few grains, a multi vitamin juice (one capfull), Vitamin C and B12. Antioxidants and other nutrients to help his own body fight the cancer too. Plus lots of love, brushing, treats, and time spent with him.

Here's hoping he responds very, very well. It might not be a bad idea to get a 4 pack of Cerenia just in case. 

Andy reacted badly to the Cytoxan (Cyclophosphamide). This week he'd being pretreated for nausea with Cerenia so we can hopefully avoid that. He did OK on the Doxorubicin (pretreated for nausea), and has done well on the Vincristine - just to let you know how our boy's reactions.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gusto*

Praying for Gusto and for you!


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Gus's energy level has been very good this week. I'm loving every minute of it!!!

As to mike409's post - Gus did not have any visibly or tangibly swollen lymphnodes under his chin or his legs. The first the vets or I knew of the issue with the lymphnodes was when the vets saw that they were enlarged during the ultrasound of his belly on 1/12/12. His first symptoms or signs, even looking back, were the clinical signs of illness (mild to moderate inappetance, slowly increasing lethargy) that started on 1/1/12. He was diagnosed on 1/13/12.

I'll be in touch after Gus's next treatment with an update! Please continue to pray for him


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for your sweet puppy. Best wishes for successful treatment.


----------



## rupp0003 (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel your pain. Our 4 yer old golden Zak was just diagnosed with bone cancer yesterday............. devastating is the only way to describe it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Gusto.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gusto*

Praying very hard for Gusto.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry and so sad for all the young goldens with cancers. It is cosmically unfair.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just read about Gusto? How is he doing?
Sending all the best and good luck to your boy and you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

rupp0003 said:


> I feel your pain. Our 4 yer old golden Zak was just diagnosed with bone cancer yesterday............. devastating is the only way to describe it.


rupp0003, I am so sorry for your bad news. As Gusto, Zak is too young. Please read Selka's story, you might find some useful information there. I am sending healing thoughts and prayers for Gusto and Zak.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My heart breaks at all these young goldens being doagnosed with cacner of every kind. It is horrible enough when our "old timers" are diagnosed, but this young ones who are just starting to reallylive and enjoy life and should have many, many happy years, years of giving love---well, it is even more heart breaking to me.

MyIrish Setter, Boots, was 12 1/2 when I lost him to bone cancer, and my golen girl, KayCee was 8 yrs. 9 months when I lost her to intestional cancer. Those were hard enough. But to think of them going at as early as so many are today just ters me up.

Prayes are will all the dogs, young and old, fighting cancer. I had poste din the chat section about the Morris Animal Foundation starting to a study on godlen retiegers to find out why so many are coing down with cancer and how it can be prvented/treaed/cured. Is the largest study ever done. Will e using 3000 goldens. I ha only copied a little from my MAF new magazine, but someone else posted a link wher the entire thing can be read.

So hopefull, in the 10-14 years the study will run, so much info will be found that our furture dogs will hav a much bette chance of not coming own with it, or being cured if they do.

Besll all the cancer dogs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Will keep Gusto in my prayers. It isnt fair for any of our pups to get cancer but it is even worse when the young ones get it. Give him a big hug from me.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hugs to Gusto - just a baby and having to endure all the stuff. Cancer just makes me so mad - how unfair!!! I am so sorry you're going through this. I wish him nothing but the best and a full remission.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Praying for Gusto, so sad for this to happen to him so young. However, he has age on his side to fight this, stay strong, miracles can happen!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Healing thoughts and prayers for Gusto.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Gusto.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How is Gusto doing?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Gusto.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

It scares me that this thread had been dormant for so long. I do hope Gusto is doing well and fighting the good fight. If he can get to remission he should be a great candidate for a bone marrow transplant and win this fight for real. It scares the snot out of me to hear about an 18 month old being diagnosed like this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Meggie'sMom said:


> It scares me that this thread had been dormant for so long. I do hope Gusto is doing well and fighting the good fight. If he can get to remission he should be a great candidate for a bone marrow transplant and win this fight for real. It scares the snot out of me to hear about an 18 month old being diagnosed like this.


I am worried too, but keep hoping and praying for sweet Gusto.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gusto*

I sent Gusto's Mom a private msg. on April 2, but haven't had a reply.
Praying for Gusto.


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everyone - so so sorry for not replying sooner! I've been trying to not get on the forum at work, but I'm ditching that idea for now. When I get home in the evenings, I just want to chill out with Gus, not get on the computer. I'm sorry that I've made some of you worry.

We found out last Thursday that Gus is in complete remission!!! He is being switched to maintenance chemo now for about 4 more months. I am SO EXCITED! We still have a long way to go, but he is definitely back to his old self. He's got lots of energy and is getting into lots of trouble - but he's too darn cute to punish  He keeps me laughing constantly! I'm still praying that he will be cured completely, instead of just in remission, and that he'll live to a ripe old age. Thank you again for the prayers and support, it means so much! Clearly, the prayers are doing their job - when I think back to how sick he was when he got diagnosed and how well he feels now, I'm blown away. Gus is such an amazing pup, and is fighting this so well!

Meggie's Mom - I asked the vet onco about bone marrow transplants for Gus. When exactly did Meggie get it during her treatment? I'd like to look into it further.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very glad to hear how well Gusto is doing, will continue to say prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been checking in too. Really glad to hear Gusto's doing well and having fun.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad to hear that Gusto is doing so well! Yay, go Gusto!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie did not get a bone marrow transplant. It was not available at the time, but she also would not have been a candidate b/c of her age and also b/c she was T-cell. If you are interested get your vet to contact Dr Steve Suter at NCSU vet school and see if Gusto is a candidate. He sounds like he would be. Dr Suter is a hero, you would love him.


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you, Meggie's Mom for the info about the bone marrow transplant. I asked the vet onco about it back when we started this whole thing, but at that time, it definitely wasn't an option. I think I'll revisit it with her - she's AMAZING! In fact, the whole staff at the clinic Gus is going to is amazing - they all love Gus so much. In my family, whenever Gus has a chemo appt., we tell him he's going to visit his fan club


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That is amazing news about Gusto!! So happy to hear that he's doing so well. Praying for many years ahead with Gusto that are free of pain and cancer!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Really pleased to read that Gusto is doing well, that's fantastic news!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very happy to see such a great update on Gusto!!! Keep enjoying all the time you get with Gus!! I will keep praying for him and I also hope he gets to live to a ripe old age!! Keep fighting Gusto!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sooo happy to read your post, go Gusto boy. Best wishes for sweet boy to keep walking on the road for fully and successful recovery. Drop in when you have time with some photos of your sweet darling Gus.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gusto. We've been praying for you. Here's one of my treats for you

Andy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping Gusto in my prayers.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gusto 

Thinking about ya, buddy  Hope you're having a te*ruffi*c time!


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Gus had a GREAT weekend! We went to the beach for a little R&R - Gus ran and swam and chased birds and romped through the marsh and was a normal full-of-energy 18 month old pup  I love seeing that!

Andy's recent scare is awful - I'm praying Gus doesn't have a similar experience. Thanks again for all the support and prayers - Gus and I both so appreciate it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gusto's Mom*



Gusto's Mom said:


> Gus had a GREAT weekend! We went to the beach for a little R&R - Gus ran and swam and chased birds and romped through the marsh and was a normal full-of-energy 18 month old pup  I love seeing that!
> 
> Andy's recent scare is awful - I'm praying Gus doesn't have a similar experience. Thanks again for all the support and prayers - Gus and I both so appreciate it!


Gus and Gustom's Mom

So glad that you BOTH HAD a great weekend!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wonderful to hear good news of Gusto-that's he feels well enough to do the things he loves! Praying that he continues to do well for a long time to come.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good for Gusto!! He's living up to his name, living his life with Gusto! I hope he continues to do well!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wonderful to see you both had a great weekend. Glad Gusto is still doing so good and having fun!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gusto*

Praying for Gusto and you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy to read Gusto is doing well. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gusto*

PRAYING for Gusto!


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everyone! It's been a while since our last update, but Gusto's last chemo treatment is scheduled for tomorrow, July 13. We are so excited! All of his reports have been great for the past couple months and the doctors are happy with how everything looks. For tomorrow, Gus has gotten a bow tie to wear for the special occassion - it's pirate print which goes right along with his sea-loving personality!

On another note, and I'm sure most of you know about this, but if not, Orvis is doing their annual (I think) Cover Dog Photo Contest right now. You submit a picture of your pup and people can vote by donating a dollar for each vote. All of the money is then donated to canine cancer research...how great is that!? So, head on over to Orvis and vote for any of the pups on there or add your own so that we can find a cure for canine cancer! Here's a link with more info and a link to the contest site: The Orvis Commitment - Canine Cancer, Orvis Cover Dog Photo Contest


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful to hear Gusto is doing so well, wishing you and Gusto many, many more years of Gusto!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy for Gusto and you. Love to read good news. I wish Gusto all the best tomorrow for the last treatment. I hope you will come back with the photo of sweet Gusto wearing his a pirate bow tie.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Atta Boy, Gus!!!


----------



## Gusto's Mom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks y'all! I hope to be taking lots of pictures of Gusto in his pirate bow tie so I'll try to get one up on here


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait for the pictures of Gusto. Great news he's on his last treatment. You go Gusto!! We're all so happy he's doing so well


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Still waiting for the pictures...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Waiting...


----------

